# Buy? Craftsman 9hp 26" Tracked Snowblower (Year 2000)



## arksnow (Dec 16, 2016)

I have been reviewing this site and love all the help everyone is giving! I am thinking of purchasing a used Craftsman 9hp 26", zero-turn, two-stage tracked snow blower but am concerned about the vintage (Year 2000). The model number is 247.885690.

Seems like the owner has kept up on it but wondering if it is worthwhile paying $600 when could get new for around $1,000.

Link to post: baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/5920800893.html

Thoughts?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

A repainted 16 year old Craftsman snowblower for $600? Pass.

Although it looks like there aren't too many choices for used snowblowers in your neck of the woods. Do you "need" tracks? Is $1000 near the top of your budget?

Here are the ones that look promising to me, although admittedly a 36" bucket is probably overkill for Baltimore:

Ariens SNOW BLOWER Model ST1136 Stored Inside!

Ariens Deluxe 24 Platinum Electric Start Model 921017 Snow Blower


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Agreed - pass. Those MTD tracked machines tend to have lots of rusting problems and aren't that great. db has good points there - if your looking to spend in that range - I'd go with a bit more for a lot better machine. I can find used MTD's (Craftsman) all day long for under $400


----------



## arksnow (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank ya'll for responding so quickly! I think I would pass too based on your recommendations and finds. My driveway is paved, slight grade, and about 650ft single car width. I also do have a John Deere x320 lawn mower and was debating this used attachment:

salesmanual.deere.com/sales/salesmanual/en_NA/lawn_equipment/attachments/sku23045_44_snow_blower_x3_x5.html

Given the specs of the driveway and optional lawn mower, any updated feedback?

Thanks again!


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I would stay away from Craftsman. I picked this Honda up 1.5 years ago for $400. Runs like a champ!










Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

arksnow said:


> Thank ya'll for responding so quickly! I think I would pass too based on your recommendations and finds. My driveway is paved, slight grade, and about 650ft single car width. I also do have a John Deere x320 lawn mower and was debating this used attachment:
> 
> salesmanual.deere.com/sales/salesmanual/en_NA/lawn_equipment/attachments/sku23045_44_snow_blower_x3_x5.html


Not knowing the price for this attachment, I would certainly entertain trying it as 1 less engine to catch two birds with one stone!
Good Luck


----------



## arksnow (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Normex! The list price is about $1,500 but I have a local Deere shop that has a used one for $1,000... if that helps. I too like the 'single' engine thought but also wonder if a residential lawn mower (x320) will experiance added stress to the mowers engine. Open to thoughts from all!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'd say the machine is worth $400 in great shape in the middle of the snow season here in Massachusetts. If I were looking for a used machine, I would concentrate on the Ariens and older Toro's...some of the old Toro's have micro switches that can be problematic on the safetys,but not expensive to fix...just frustrating. My recommendation would be an 80's Ariens, or newer....A Toro Powershift is really cool too.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd recommend any of the older large frame Murray built Craftsmans as long as they had the Tecumseh transmission and all the right parts and was in a rebuildable condition. They're virtual tanks but you should be able to get them in good shape for $200-$300 max. I've bought quite a few for a lot less.


The problem you can have with relabeled machines is parts down the road. For that money I'd look for an Ariens or one of the other major brands that still have a lot of parts available for them without a lot of headaches finding them.


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

With a driveway that long I would get a blower for the tractor hands down, but then I live in Deere county and they are plentiful. I would rather ride back and forth than walk it any day.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

hfjeff said:


> With a driveway that long I would get a blower for the tractor hands down, but then I live in Deere county and they are plentiful. I would rather ride back and forth than walk it any day.


I agree, that jd will handle a blower with ease .


----------



## arksnow (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you all for the feedback!


----------

